# Unglaubliche Geschichte



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Teichianer

War im Juli Zuseher eines sehr grausamen Vorfalls.

Ich arbeitete im Garten; Vogelgezwitscher (Jungvögel) überall; Plötzlich ein Platschen im Teich; Ich sah auf und sah einen jungen Spatzen (Sperling) im Teich heftig mit den Flügeln rudern; Ich rannte um den Kescher; als ich zurückkam und den Spatzen aus dem Teich fischen wollte, KAM VON UNTEN EIN __ TEICHFROSCH UND ZOG DEN SPATZEN IN DIE TIEFE; Ich kam leider zu spät. 

Habt Ihr ähnliche Vorfälle beobachtet?

noch einen schönen Abend
Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Kurt,

ist ja echt Wahnsinn...sowas habe ich noch nicht beobachten können/dürfen  :? 

Die Natur kann manchmal sehr grausam sein...

Wie groß ist den der Frosch ungefähr?


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (15. Aug. 2005)

Hat der Frosch den Vogel gefressen?

Liebe Grüße Maja


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten, Hallo Maja

@Thorsten
Der Frosch ist ca 10 - 13 cm groß.

@ Maja
er hat ihn in die Tiefe gezogen und dort unten verschlungen !!!

tschüss Helmut


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe ich schon ähnliche Berichte gelesen...

Könnte sein, dass StefanS mal sowas von seinen Fröschen berichtet hat.
Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht!

Ich selbst habe so etwas noch nicht live erlebt.
Meine __ Frösche verspeisen (wenn ich dabei bin) bisher nur fliegende Ameisen, __ Fliegen usw.


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Annett

Unsere __ Frösche haben bisher auch nur Insekten gefressen, und machen es bis auf den einen Vorfall auch weiter so. Aber dieser eine Vorfall war wirklich sehr erschüttermd, vorallem wenn man dem Vogel helfen will, und dann kommt so ein "Ungetüm" und schnappt ihn sich.

Aber das ist halt Natur pur.

Ich möchte nicht wissen was sich alles ohne unser Wissen für grausame Dinge im Biotop so abspielen, z.B.: es sitzt bei mir fast jeden morgen ein Eisvogel am Ast über dem Biotop? Was frisst der denn ? Fische sind dem bestimmt zu groß (Goldorfen ca. 35 - 30 cm groß) ? junge Frösche oder Kaulquappen ?

in diesem Sinne

noch einen schönen Abend
Helmut


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

thats live...
Fressen und Gefressen werden. ;-)

Aber auch mir tun die kleinen Piepmätze und Mäuse leid, die sich die Katzen ab und an schnappen.


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Annett

So ist es.

Sehe auch immer wieder Nachbarskatzen mit diversen kleinst Tieren. Haben selbst auch vor Jahren eine Outdoorkater gehabt, der uns immer lebende Mäuse nach Hause brachte, die meine Gattin dann immer rettete.
Mit unseren drei Indoorkatzen ersparen wir uns das aber jetzt.

liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## StefanS (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nur einmal mitbekommen, dass ein grosser Frosch einen kleineren verspeist hat. Dafür hat er sich aber nicht die Mühe gegeben, sich auf den Teichgrund zu begeben. Ich denke, dass __ Frösche in der Wahl ihrer Beute nicht sehr sehr zart besaitet sind...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (15. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Stefan

Das sehe ich genauso. 

Finde es aber doch irgendwie seltsam das ein Spatz auf seinem Speiseplan steht, wo dieser doch ein bisschen sperrig ist.

liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Bine (16. Aug. 2005)

Hi zusammen 
Fressen die Frösche wohlmöglich auch Jungfische ? 
 :?


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Bine

Weis ich leider auch nicht, könnte mir aber vorstellen das kleine Fische auch zu ihren Nahrungsquellen gehören.

Kann es dir aber vielleicht bald mitteilen da ich __ Moderlieschen und __ Stichlinge in den Teich noch diese Woche aussetzen werde.

liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Aug. 2005)

Hi ,

alles was sich bewegt und kleiner ist als man selbst ist fressbar, alles was sich bewegt und größer ist als man selbst will einen fressen. So in etwa läuft die logische Denkweise von Fröschen ab. 

Einer meiner Seefrösche hat sich Samstag eine __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer schmecken lassen. Die saß an einen Baustamm von der Moorbeetbegrenzung und legte einige Eier ab als sich der fette Frosch langsam an sie ranschlich. Als die Libelle wieder startete sprang der Frosch mit einem riesensatz hinter ihr her und bingo. Hat fast ne viertelstunde gedauert bis er die Libelle richtig zurechtgefaltet hatte damit sie im Maul verschwand. Die großen hatren Flügel waren wohl doch recht sperrig.

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Frank

Klingt logisch !!!!

Die Libelle dürfte aber ziemlich nieder am Baumstamm gesessen sein. Unsere Mo-Jungf. und Königsl. setzen sich meist so hoch das da kein Frosch eine Chance hat.

liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

die Baumstämme liegen auch schon ein paar Jahre waagrecht im Wasserrand um zu verhindern das der Torf aus meinem Moorbeet im Teich auf und davon macht, sprich sich im Teich verteilt. Höhe max. 25cm und __ Frösche können auf rauhem Untergrund auch ganz gut klettern.


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Frank

Ja das kenn ich, hab auch schon kleinere __ Libellen und Insekten auf so Baumstämme "verloren". Aber grössere Insekten bzw. Libellen setzen sich nur sehr selten (Laichen) auf diese Stämme und sind sehr auf der Hut (kannst nicht einmal auf 2-3m herankommen).

Auf dem Foto liegt so ein Stamm im Wasser > auf dem Laichen gerne die Königslib..

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Limnos (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Unglaubliche Geschichte*

Hi

Bei uns war einmal eine Schwalbe gegen die Fensterscheibe geflogen und direkt in das Freilandaquarium gefallen. Sofort stürzte eine Frosch sich auf den noch lebenden Vogel und versuchte ihn vom Kopf her zu verschlingen. Wegen der gespreizten Flügel ging das aber nicht. Nach einer halben Stunde - die Schwalbe war inzwischen tot - gabe er das Vorhaben auf. In Grzimeks Tierleben steht, dass Ochsenfrösche trinkende Schwalben aus der Luft erbeuten und verschlingen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

